# Merry Christmas!



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays and Happy New Year to you fellow board members. May you and your families have a safe and joyous holiday no matter where you come from or who you are. Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The same to you and yours and everyone on the GC forum! 

I am writing this from Ottawa. Too bad I won't have the chance to actually meet you during this visit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!
I have one daughter in from Calgary with her boyfriend, and my other daughter from London Ont. is driving in tomorrow. I'm cooking up a storm this afternoon because my in-laws are having dinner here, and we've all heading off to the Christmas service afterward.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Ha Dave, indeed. As fate would have it, we're off to Montreal tomorrow morning to celebrate Christmas day with my inlaws. Maybe next time!



greco said:


> The same to you and yours and everyone on the GC forum!
> 
> I am writing this from Ottawa. Too bad I won't have the chance to actually meet you during this visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Merry Xmas from the flat lands and from the Salt Water too (I'll get back one day soon). We've got next to no snow here, which I can live with....maybe I'll be able to get the '81 out of the garage tomorrow. Had a good surprise for my birthday yesterday, the adoptive wasn't going to be able to make it here for Xmas 'cause her car broke down....so my son brings her up for my birthday dinner.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...4545092_7332751649270464481_n_zps8aae5615.jpg
Hard to believe there's almost 40 yrs. difference here. Anyway, everyone have a good Xmas, keep the rubber on the road and the G string just tight enough to have a little twang to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

happy ho-ho!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your inlaws are a blast ... best wishes to all of you. 




nonreverb said:


> Ha Dave, indeed. As fate would have it, we're off to Montreal tomorrow morning to celebrate Christmas day with my inlaws. Maybe next time!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

And it's a Merry Christmas from me. Have the best one you can, all.

Neil


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year right back at ya!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all at GC!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all~ and to all a good night.

[video=youtube;6hAUWyp0qzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hAUWyp0qzs[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

So now is come our joyful'st feast, 
Let every man be jolly.
Each room with ivy leaves is drest,
And every post with holly.
Though some churls at our mirth repine,
Round your foreheads garlands twine, 
Drown sorrow in a cup of wine,
And let us all be merry.

Cheers all !!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone at GC, best wishes for a good 2015.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy new year to everyone at GC I've sincerely enjoyed and learned from reading
all your posts and dialog .. Wish everyone the best


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

On the 12th day of Christmas the girl I settled for gave to meeee

12 weirdos drumming
11 schecters shredding
10 chords mogami
9 ladies dancing (no edit)
8 maids a milking (the ladies dancing)
7 klones infringing
6 geeks sweep picking
5 golden trowers [sic]
4 mocking forumites
3 french Godins
2 tuttles (carved)
....and the wrong model of fvckin bigsby

Happy Kwanzaa you Merry Christmasing mother fuzz lovers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Merry christmas gang. Met the fiancée's grandparents on her dads side, had a good meal, already for bed and it's not even 8!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Merry Christmas to all~ and to all a good night.
> 
> [video=youtube;6hAUWyp0qzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hAUWyp0qzs[/video]


It's xmas eve and I'm watching ''The Abominable Dr. Phibes''.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband just went to the neighbors to drop off some presents. They gave us a big tray of assorted Christmas goodies! Much to everyone's horror I ate the whole tray. Hell, no one else eats the stuff but they all complain because there's none for them. Ya snooze, ya lose.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all the GCers! Here at home, it's very "christmasy" with the holiday music and the gift wrapping going on which are mostly for the grandkids.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Happy holidays, whatever you do.

All the best fo my fellow GCers and their families.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Happy Festivus


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all the Guitar Canada forum members and their families. Hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone, and many more of them. Hope the new year brings you all you're hoping for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, 

my wife. What a woman. 

I hope everyone is waking up to peace, health and love.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Peace and Joy to all and Rock On!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Joy and peace to you all. It's been over 2000 years. Joyous 2015 to every GCer.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey everybody. The kids have been great this year. With my wife loosing her job(starts new on 5th! Yippee!) for a few months, me being sol breadwinner, it's been tough.
The kids are a delight, food is cooking, friends are coming for lunch, bills are paid & roof over our head.
To you all, Merry Christmas, peace & love to you & yours.
Even for an old non-believer like me, it is a special time for friends and family.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

have a happy...............boy am I ever fed up with radio Christmas tunes and repetitive TV movies.........sigh.............Holiday.............cheers , Gerry


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, I was just thinking the same thing. Nice Strat btw !!!!

Both watch and guitar were under the tree.





















Milkman said:


> Wow,
> 
> my wife. What a woman.
> 
> I hope everyone is waking up to peace, health and love.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> On the 12th day of Christmas the girl I settled for gave to meeee
> 
> 12 weirdos drumming
> 11 schecters shredding
> ...


Hopefully you were able to air that Bigsby grievance on Tuesday. Come to think of it, maybe using a Bigsby & having the guitar come back in tune could be one of the feats of strength?

Happy whatever it is you choose to celebrate. Rock on.

P.S. I'll take one golden Trower over a dozen golden showers anyday....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A safe and happy holiday season to all. Thanks again for your continued support of the forum. Here's to another great year on GC


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I was just thinking the same thing. Nice Strat btw !!!!
> 
> Both watch and guitar were under the tree.


Dave that's the perfect Christmas! I love watches and Movado makes just gorgeous watches. I collect watches! My prize watch is a Gucci! I love it but don't wear it as often as I should. I have about 15 really nice and unique watches to choose from. It's taken me about 15 years to collect them all. Last year my husband bought me a beautiful Art Deco watch from the 1930's. It is extraordinary. One of a kind. Nice guitar too! Your wife scored some brownie points here! For sure!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's just another disease, LOL. Let's see some pics. Maybe we need to start another thread 













Lola said:


> Dave that's the perfect Christmas! I love watches and Movado makes just gorgeous watches. I collect watches! My prize watch is a Gucci! I love it but don't wear it as often as I should. I have about 15 really nice and unique watches to choose from. It's taken me about 15 years to collect them all. Last year my husband bought me a beautiful Art Deco watch from the 1930's. It is extraordinary. One of a kind. Nice guitar too! Your wife scored some brownie points here! For sure!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've recently gained an appreciation for fine watches, having received several nice ones in the past few years.

Mine are just nice enough to give me some idea of what really high end stuff is like.

I have a Seiko, a Bulova and a Citizen. All three are Japanese.

The Seiko cost more than most of my guitars. 

That one only comes out when I'm in a suit and tie.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No "need" for the high end stuff in my mind, there are some really excellent japanese ans Swiss made watches out there in the sub $500 range, especially if you keep a look out for good sales. I think my most expensive one is one of the Tissot's, I paid around $700 for it but prices have come down recently. The 2 "Breitlings" in the pic are actually knock offs bought for me during Operation Iraqi Freedom by a friend who was over there. They have Seiko movements and work well to this day. The most important one of the bunch belonged to my father, it's the Oris in the middle of the bottom row. He received it as a service award in the early 60's in the UK. 50 yrs old and still keeps perfect time.

I'd be interested in seeing the Seiko.



Milkman said:


> I've recently gained an appreciation for fine watches, having received several nice ones in the past few years.
> 
> Mine are just nice enough to give me some idea of what really high end stuff is like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> No "need" for the high end stuff in my mind, there are some really excellent japanese ans Swiss made watches out there in the sub $500 range, especially if you keep a look out for good sales. I think my most expensive one is one of the Tissot's, I paid around $700 for it but prices have come down recently. The 2 "Breitlings" in the pic are actually knock offs bought for me during Operation Iraqi Freedom by a friend who was over there. They have Seiko movements and work well to this day. The most important one of the bunch belonged to my father, it's the Oris in the middle of the bottom row. He received it as a service award in the early 60's in the UK. 50 yrs old and still keeps perfect time.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing the Seiko.


I'll be happy to post a picture of my three watches a little later.

All three were gifts from my employer.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Happy Boxing Day...


----------

